# Ashes??



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

My chickens' run has rather hard dirt in it that isn't good for dusting. I have thought of buying sand for them to dust in, but that costs money. I have a bucket of ashes from the wood stove from last winter and was wondering if this would be a good option for them. Has any one tried giving their chicks ashes? Any thoughts are welcomed!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We give ours wood ashes all the time to bathe in. The girls LOVE it! I use it in the run too to help absorb the smell in there from during the winter wet months. Also put a heaping in the hole they made in there for bathing. Our outdoor woodboiler sits on a cement pad. Quite often I'll fine my gray chicken on there rolling around on the cement after every speck of ash laying there. Looks so funny. Everyone else is rolling around in a hole of soft dirt & ashes and then there Alyviah.


----------



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks so much! I will have to see how mine like it.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

That is what we do also ... They will pick at it and dust themselves.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

hmmmm, I have found my chickens in the fire pit, guess this is why?


----------

